# Gilgamesh (FSN/CCC) vs. Solomon (F/GO)



## Dark Evangel (Dec 7, 2016)

1. F/SN Gilgamesh vs. Solomon

2. CCC Gilgamesh vs. Solomon

How does this go? Powerscaling is allowed.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2016)

CCC > Solomon > FSN Gil

Doubt Gil can put Solomon down though. Best you wait for the man to get some feats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 7, 2016)

more like CCC Gil >>>>>> Solomon > FSN Gil


----------



## saint rider 890 (Dec 7, 2016)

Isn't FSN!Gilgamesh get scaling to ishtar ? Where Ishtar use venus for her noble phantasm .


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 8, 2016)

he still cant kill Solomon and Solomon's NF can oneshot Gil


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2016)

You mean the NP which is flat out stated he can't use?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 8, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> You mean the NP which is flat out stated he can't use?


wait for real? i didnt actually know that lol


----------



## 3DSSD (Dec 8, 2016)

Tiamat is flat out stated to be equal to or might be stronger than Solomon.

And she requires less than a day to completely destroy entire babylonia if she choose to.

Enkidu+Gilgamesh at his prime+Merlin+King Hassan(Grand Assassin) are teamed up to fight agianst her.

And Enkidu's suicidal attack is literally no effect to Tiamat

Solomon>>>>>F/SN Gil


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 8, 2016)

Considering Prime Gil is said to be CCC Gil, yea im calling bullshit on MFTL and Galaxy level Solomon


----------



## saint rider 890 (Dec 8, 2016)

3DSSD said:


> Tiamat is flat out stated to be equal to or might be stronger than Solomon.
> 
> And she requires less than a day to completely destroy entire babylonia if she choose to.
> 
> ...



So does that mean Tiamat = Planet Level ?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Dec 8, 2016)

saint rider 890 said:


> So does that mean Tiamat = Planet Level ?


Unsurprising, being a primordial deity. I haven't beat Babylon yet so I don't know


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2016)

Or we could not jump the gun and wait for information to be released and Solomon to actually do shit

You know

like regular people.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2016)

>gil at his prime
>caster gilgamesh

lol


----------



## 3DSSD (Dec 8, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> >gil at his prime
> >caster gilgamesh
> 
> lol


?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2016)

Why are you posting a vid of Archer gil when Qing was talking about Caster Gil


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Why are you posting a vid of Archer gil when Qing was talking about Caster Gil



He clearly pulled a Dadelot and job changed in the background 

Regardless his post just proves neither scale to Tiamat if she's supposed to be "stronger" than one and the other needed multiple Grand tier allies to win


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 8, 2016)

That tome casgil is holding is clearly the prototype script for Magi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3DSSD (Dec 8, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Why are you posting a vid of Archer gil when Qing was talking about Caster Gil



Because I assumed that he thinks Archer Gil doesn't appear in the story. and video above shows that Archer Gil is indeed in the story.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2016)

3DSSD said:


> And Enkidu's suicidal attack is literally no effect to Tiamat


Isn't this just because of her Mod skill?

Enkidu may be = Gil but at the end of the day, his strongest shit only amounts to an A++ NP and that's nullified outright.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2016)

Babylon Singularity started?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Dec 8, 2016)

Fang said:


> Babylon Singularity started?



Yeah, came out yesterday.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2016)

Guess I'll have to start logging in again


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> other needed multiple Grand tier allies to win



Wait a sec

I haven't gotten that far. Is Merlin confirmed on that tier, u dingdong?


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2016)

It's stated Grand Casters require exceptional clairvoyance

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> It's stated Grand Casters require exceptional clairvoyance


I was under the impression that Grand servants required _the _strongest of each class.

Wouldn't this mean Gil  also qualifies for GC thanks to Sha Nagba Imuru


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2016)

Nasu "Don't think too hard that I make shit up as I go along"

>GCs don't need to be the best or strongest mages
>Just prescience


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 8, 2016)

I thought Grand was supposed to be the absolute strongest. Like an honorary title or something.

Now multiple people can qualify and actually being summoned as Grand X makes you a shit ton stronger, meaning Solomon normally isn't this powerful.

Though I heard he can't be summoned normally in universe so maybe that is his normal shit.

God, I wish I could read moon runes.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2016)

Eh, the only candidates we know of so far are absolute top-tier HS anyway. I figure that's why they asked Merlin in the first place.

Still, is Gil alive in this chapter or a servant?


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> I thought Grand was supposed to be the absolute strongest. Like an honorary title or something.



Nope, it's stated several times to be a superior servant Container in london

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 8, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> Nope, it's stated several times to be a superior servant Container in london



Yeah, I don't play the game due to lack of Japanese language skills. 

I get most of my knowledge from here, the type moon wiki, and tv tropes. So obviously I miss a bunch of stuff.


----------



## 3DSSD (Dec 9, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Eh, the only candidates we know of so far are absolute top-tier HS anyway. I figure that's why they asked Merlin in the first place.
> 
> Still, is Gil alive in this chapter or a servant?



He's alive. So he can freely move between Archer and Caster. He fights as Archer in the final battle.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 9, 2016)

3DSSD said:


> He's alive. So he can freely move between Archer and Caster. He fights as Archer in the final battle.


That's kind of weird considering the point of class distinctions is that they represent servant categories and he...kind of shouldn't be. I've also read that he was actually killed but returned as servant archer which again, doesn't really make sense.

That aside, found a bunch of info that might skewer the matchup.

Caster Gil summoned Merlin and a bunch of other average (Raikou is above? Heavenly King lore is pretty hype in Nip) servants by himself. He also qualifies for GC and even though Precognition is a mandatory requirement, its sufficient to assume there is also a strength quota that needs to be met.

Takes a hit from Tiamat to the heart while defending the MC and still fights until the battle ends. This is where the "he gets killed and comes back" bit is from.

Is the one that ultimately defeats Tiamat with Ea  (Ex NP required) while Fake Enkidu holds her down.

Pretty much all I've read. If true then I'd abstain from calling a winner until we see Solomon fight. Gil seems pretty solid Grand-tier.


----------



## 3DSSD (Dec 9, 2016)

Sablés said:


> That's kind of weird considering the point of class distinctions is that they represent servant categories and he...kind of shouldn't be. I've also read that he was actually killed but returned as servant archer which again, doesn't really make sense.
> 
> That aside, found a bunch of info that might skewer the matchup.
> 
> ...



needed 3 days to make a trap into the neither world with help from Ishtar's sister (to seal Tiamat's Authority as a Divine Spirit)+ King Hassan granted death to Tiamat and downgraded her to inferior vessel with his ability + multiple Servants combined

I don't think Gil is Grand-tier for now.

Oh, actually Tiamat = 7 grand servants


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 9, 2016)

He didn't summon Merlin


He servants he summoned were tomoe gozen, benkei, leonidas, ushiwakamaru, amakusa, fuuma kotaro, and ibaraki douji

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 9, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> the type moon wiki,



Kill me.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 9, 2016)

Sablés said:


> That's kind of weird considering the point of class distinctions is that they represent servant categories and he...kind of shouldn't be. I've also read that he was actually killed but returned as servant archer which again, doesn't really make sense.
> 
> That aside, found a bunch of info that might skewer the matchup.
> 
> ...



Nah, as 3Dssd said (which is the only part I'm going to agree with) Ereshkigal had to nerf Tiamat and buff your party to help you to win

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BehemothV2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> He servants he summoned were tomoe gozen, benkei, leonidas, ushiwakamaru, amakusa, fuuma kotaro, and ibaraki douji


What's Leonidas doing in the middle of the nips?


----------



## Tarroc (Jan 29, 2018)

Well this is a rather difficult question to answer. To accurately answer this, we need to factor certain things into the equation.

Solomon possesses an extremely powerful that is capable of destroying all life on the Earth, throughout every era, but he absolutely refuses to use this ability, so while we _could_ take it into consideration, there isn't much of a point behind doing so. 

The Gate of Babylon is extremely powerful, but we also need to acknowledge the fact that Gilgamesh simply won't start off by using its full power (Ea), so we need to try to factor in how much time would pass before Gilgamesh finally decided to use Ea. 

Gilgamesh also has a habit of believing he doesn't need to take an opponent seriously, which can seriously screw him here. If he wears his Golden Armour, he might have a better chance of surviving, but he doesn't possess any magic resistance to speak of on his own. Taking into consideration the fact that Solomon is literally the most powerful mage _ever_, Gil might find himself in some trouble.

What really gives Solomon the advantage, in my opinion, is Solomon's EX Clairvoyance. This means Solomon would be going into the fight already knowing everything Gilgamesh will try to do. He will have a plan for it, and considering the only thing Solomon's A++ man and EX Magic can't block is Ea, which I doubt Solomon would wait long enough for Gilgamesh to draw Ea out, i just can't imagine Gilgamesh being able to defeat Solomon in a fight.


Now, if we are trying to speculate for a fight where both parties enter the fight willing to use anything and everything at their disposal..... that could very well change the circumstances. Solomon would use his strongest Noble Phantasm, and he would also summon his 72 Demon Gods, each of which is said to be able to defeat a High Class servant. However, the question here is whether or not Solomon can do all of that and kill Gilgamesh before Gilgamesh draws out Ea and uses it. If Gil can get Ea out and he can use it's full power by doing the chant, then Gil wins, temporarily. If Gil can't, Solomon wins. 


Even _IF_ Gil can kill Solomon however, I believe Solomon can bring himself back from the dead by using some magic I can't understand, so.... I really have to give the edge in the fight to Solomon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 29, 2018)

he can't bring himself back from the dead

also @iwandesu lock this necro please


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry kiddo 
If you want i can Marge your post on a new thread.
But this one is Just a necro

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

